# Fluffy pics of Miffy, the triplets, and others



## keren

Fluffy pic of Miffy, my saanen x boer doe kid, bout a week old










Spot and her buck kid



















The larger doe kid










The tiny doe kid










Thats a 600ml coke bottle next to her for size comparison









Tinkerbelle - alpine x boer doe kid. Absolutely stunning










A little gremlin kid - the oddest thing I've ever seen. He was everything that could possibly be wrong with a goat, all stuck together in the one package. He came from work. He had a parrot mouth, twisted ear, he was knock kneed and bowlegged, cow hocked and had this huge great big belly with tiny fine boned legs. He was a weirdo. Mum is fullblood, dad should have been fullblood, and both show animals, but I'm wondering if one of the crossbred bucks got to her through the fence. Anyway I had him on the bottle and he was about 2 mths old, and I found him dead this morning. No signs of illness, just up and died. But he was always a bit weird, seemed like maybe one day he might just keel over. He just didnt seem RIGHT if you know what I mean.

So ugly he was cute


----------



## Epona142

Gah, cuteness overload!


----------



## liz

What a difference with those triplets, wow....adorable kids. And what a little Boer baby....so tiny, but perfect  

LOL..."little" Miffy is a chunk :wink: 
Well...Tink is a sweetie, awwww.

Sorry you lost the little buckling, but it was likely for the best with all that was wrong....even those unseen by you. :hug:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

sorry to hear of your loss of your "little gremilin kid" he sure was a cutie, I also had a kid last year with parrott mouth, he was bottle fed until about 2 months old then just up an found him gone one morning too.


----------



## keren

nhsmallfarmer, seems like lots of people have had parrot mouths just up and die. I believe weevil had one. My theory is along with the parrot mouth there is some other, unseen deformity, that makes the majority of them not live to adulthood. 

Regardless, he was spoiled rotten and happy for the short life he did have.


----------



## RowdyKidz

Miffy looks so sweet!  And that tiny doe! :shocked:

Cute pics!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

Tiny doe looks to be the size of a mini goat kid!

I love Muffy ....they are all very adorable.

i agree with "cuteness overload"


----------



## citylights

at least the tiny girl is hanging in there.............


----------



## keren

Its funny, I went from Miffy at 5.5kg to Tiny at 1.3kg lol

Bit of a difference!

She's doing brilliantly, I have no doubts now, she is going to be fine. All three are looking marvellous. 

Neighbour brought round a lamb almost dead, but he has perked up amazingly and is looking good now as well.


----------



## lesserweevil

keren said:


> nhsmallfarmer, seems like lots of people have had parrot mouths just up and die. I believe weevil had one. My theory is along with the parrot mouth there is some other, unseen deformity, that makes the majority of them not live to adulthood.


Yeha Harmony had a triplet sister Melody who had a parrot mouth. She died at 3 weeks of crypto, but it did avoid me having to work out what to do with her when she grew up!

Those little triplets are so cute Keren - is that a sock you have on the wee baby? hehe 
Im sorry you lost the wee buckling too - but as with Melody, perhaps for the best as when he grew up you would have had to work out what you were going to do with him!

LW


----------



## keren

Yes, its a sock - cut in half! All my rugs were too big for her. Even the tiny dog rugs on the larger two kids are a bit big for them. 

Gremlin would have been going in my freezer when he grew up ...


----------



## Jenna

Oh, that fist kid looks like its smiling! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats

> The tiny doe kid


 woe..... :shocked: that is small....

All the kids are adorable....looks like you've been busy...... :wink:


----------



## Cinder

Sorry about the little boy.. it does sound like it was for the best for him though. The others are just too cute! Love the sock idea...


----------

